

The decline and fall of the American middle class - ekm2
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/sep/13/american-middle-class-poverty

======
sunkencity
"P&G, it transpires, is cutting back on marketing to the disappearing middle
classes, instead selling more and more to either high-income or low-income
customers and abandoning the middle."..."there is even a word for this
strategy, helpfully coined by Citibank: the Consumer Hourglass Theory –
because it denotes a society that bulges at the top and bottom and is squeezed
in the middle."

Interesting. Same trend here in Sweden I think.

